# Grooming



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla gets brushed every other day to make sure her coat doesn't get matted. Her fur is already growing fast, surprised she can see!
What about professional grooming/cutting? Do people do it themselves
What cut is recommended for a cockerpoo?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Well my groomer lets me come in and help her clip my girls, they just got their hair cut last week and it was the first time i had done gypsy and echo all by my self. there isnt a set cut fo the cockapoo, some like them long others short, some like the poodle clip, others the cocker clip but keeping the beard. talk to other dog owners around you and ask if they lnow anywhere good. then go talk to the groomer your self and talk to them about what you want. also try gooeling cockapoos to find photos of different cuts see what ones you like.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I groom all my dogs myself, it's so much easier, and cheaper! We get all our grooming stuff from petedge.com, they have everything. 'Poodle clipping and grooming' is one of the best books for grooming we've found. Though it is a poodle book, it also tells you how to do round feet and faces, covers tools, techniques for clipping the paw pads, cleaning the ears, etc.


----------

